# My first Barrel Bitters! Greeley's Bourbon



## stephengray (Jan 5, 2021)

Great color on this bottle, my first barrel bitters to ever get. Greeley's Bourbon Bitters in a copper puce color.


----------



## glassdigger50 (Jan 5, 2021)

Beautiful bottle.


----------



## Mjbottle (Jan 5, 2021)

Congrats! Thats a realy cool find!


----------



## sandchip (Jan 6, 2021)

Sweet!  Great color and character.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 15, 2021)

Wow-love that color!


----------

